# Sooty buildup in engine bay



## chip4 (May 20, 2003)

Anyone see something similar to this soot buildup? appears to be coming from in between the EGR cooler and the elbow to the intake, the connection to the EGR cooler appears to be a metal mesh screen, also seems to be leaking from the clamp. I have brought this issue to the SA during my last service -said this was normal, but now I am smelling uncatalized diesel exhaust inside the car at lower speeds. I haved wiped this area with a dry rag about 5k miles ago so it would probably have more buildup. No CEl, just a scheduled Vehicle check reminder. 2011 X5d 25k+ miles mostlly freeway driving in southwest US.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My engine bay with just shy of 21k miles is remarkably rather clean.


----------



## chip4 (May 20, 2003)

Vehicle is at the dealership, they said it was not clogged they just could not get a good seal in that area, they are replacing the EGR cooler, elbow, clamp and something else they are waiting on.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Definitely NOT normal. Your SA should be spanked:spank:, then spanked again:spank:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Spanking them would result in a lot less jail time than shooting them.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Spanking them would result in a lot less jail time than shooting them.


Noted and edited.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Snipe656 said:


> Spanking them would result in a lot less jail time than shooting them.


They may even enjoy it.


----------



## chip4 (May 20, 2003)

Dam did this thread get hijacked? 

Anyway the dealer replaced:
EGR cooler
Clamp
Torx bolt
Charge air line
They noted that the pipe between the cooler and the throttle was cracked. During the test drive the charge air line between the intercooler and the throttle blew off damaging the charge air pipe.

Apparently there was also a recall done -they replaced the Charge air temp sensor per SIB. They installed Temperature Sensor 13 62 8 519 444.


----------

